# 3G gratuite iPad 1



## Pavel (2 Mai 2012)

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir la 3G gratuite sur un iPad 1 jailbreaké avec cydia et si c'est possible quel est le nom de cette application?
Je vous en remercie par avance.


----------



## Tosay (2 Mai 2012)

Je comprend pas trop ta question...

Pour avoir la 3G, il te faut insérer une carte Sim...donc tu paieras un abonnement pour la Data de cette carte....

Moi pas comprendre


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour (déjà pour commencer c'est pas mal... )


Techniquement : pour avoir la 3G, il faut une carte SIM. Pour avoir une carte SIM, il faut avoir un contrat chez un opérateur. Pour avoir un contrat chez un opérateur, il faut payer. Donc ce n'est pas gratuit
Ce que tu demandes est parfaitement illégal, même sur du Jailbreak, qui lui n'est pas vraiment "illégal". Il m'étonnerait beaucoup que tu trouves des informations ici...

@ bientôt


----------

